# Cantilever Umbrellas



## koeni082 (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone have any good/bad experiences with these?

Trying to avoid dropping $500 on an umbrella that gives out after a year or two.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I"ve had this one from Ikea for about 5 years and its held up well. It's outside 365.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Be careful of wind, if you have any. The surface area of the umbrella coupled with the lack of a central anchor is ripe for wind to grab and pull, even with heavy weights on the base. We had one on our deck thinking it would resist our high winds...we sold it in like a month and installed a roof instead.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Be careful of wind, if you have any. The surface area of the umbrella coupled with the lack of a central anchor is ripe for wind to grab and pull, even with heavy weights on the base. We had one on our deck thinking it would resist our high winds...we sold it in like a month and installed a roof instead.


I totally agree with you. I did use concrete instead of sand in two of the bases and ensure that it's retracted when we're not using it.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

koeni082 said:


> Anyone have any good/bad experiences with these?
> 
> Trying to avoid dropping $500 on an umbrella that gives out after a year or two.


Bought a 10 footer from Costco. If it craps out you can always return it no questions asked.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

we are on year 2 of this one:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-8-ft-Square-Aluminum-Cantilever-Offset-Outdoor-Patio-Umbrella-in-Chili-Red-YJAF-037-E/305779744
I'm happy with the quality for the price. although that IKEA model looks great too.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

We bought ours from Lowe's. The wind caught it and the lever is broken in less than a month after we purchased it.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

"IF"....you registered it under warranty (in accordance with the paper work, manual, etc. that came with the boxed product) with the manufacturer, company, etc. just contact them and see about having it replaced or repaired?

Never hurts to ask to find out....the worst they can tell you is No?



Necrosis said:


> We bought ours from Lowe's. The wind caught it and the lever is broken in less than a month after we purchased it.


----------

